# Fleurette motorhomes?



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I recently came across a couple in a Fleurette van which they said was well built and suppled by a dealer in Portsmouth. Anyone any information on this manufacturer if it still exists?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Fleurette are (I beileve) a Rapido brand. They have been imported by Southdowns at Portsmouth

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/fleurette/index.php


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

To my knowledge here are four of us on mhf with Fleurettes: Happycampers, cabby ,fleurette and my self

The relationship with Rapido is in fact a financial one but they are a completely independent company with their main factory in Vendee France

They are indeed a very well built motorhome & we are certainly pleased with ours-the other Fleurette owners can of course speak for themselves if they so wish but as I understand it they too are happy.

Southdowns no longer import the vehicle-I believe it became financially unattractive when the exchange rate bombed. Not sure if there are other UK importers so if not it would have to be either 2nd hand or personal import yourself.

We're an exclusive club in UK
:wink: :wink: 
but you'll see many in France where they are highly regarded as a top quality camping-car

Latest models can be found on the fleurette.fr website

A recommend from me-any other queries just shout


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We met Happy Campers in France last week and Nigel told me that Southdowns don't do the Fleurettes any more.

Joe


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Joe,
Just a quick query off topic, but how are your sausages  :wink: 

Nigel


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Nigel and Anne

Half way through the first one - 3 more to go!

Nice to have met you and Anne at Gravelines.

Joe & Denise


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

sounds as if not for me then without a UK dealer/ importer. I am grateful for the Southdown website referral which confirms what you say.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We have a Flourete Factory near us. They grow and prepare pre-packed salads for the supermarkets so probably not in the same group 

Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you really wanted a Fleurette, then Southdowns will obtain it for you. They no longer carry a stock as the price puts them above a UK vehicle at the present exchange rate.this is why they are Swift agents.
suggest you contact them and ask for Stephen Delaney.Just in case my information is now incorrect, since it is a few months since I made noises about upgrading to a Fleurette A class.
These are a well built motorhome.might be tempted to part with ours if the price was right and the boss was away, but only to buy another one.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Telbell have you heard from member fleurette recently, seen no postings from her for quite a while and not got an answer to a pm.
this topic just reminded me
cabby


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Hi Telbell have you heard from member fleurette recently, seen no postings from her for quite a while and not got an answer to a pm.


Hi cabby-nope. I think she's (more or less) a fulltimer but haven't had any pm's for ages


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think they're lovely - almost as good as Chausson :wink: :lol: 

We were at an aire in France in spring, and a Fleurette came past. "They're nice", I said. They were followed by a Fleurette. "Aha, a couple of mates." They were followed by ... you're ahead of me here. It turned it that it was the weekend of the Fleurette Owners club meeting.

Gerald


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry, can't help with UK dealers of Fleurette as we live in France but we bought our first MH earlier this year - a 2004 Fleurette. 

We chose it mainly because it had the the layout that suited us best and the build quality of cupboards etc seemed to be really solid and well made. I also think that despite being seven years old it's rather nice looking.

We are very pleased with ours.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I notice that Happy campers are not listed in the Fleurette group,I do hope scattycat will list themselves so that we know how many of us have made the right choice. :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink: 
Which model have you got by the way, as we all seem to favour the 73lj.
How does one join the owners club as I have not seen any info on the web.

cabby


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Cabby, I hadn't explored all the site and so didn't realise that there was a Fleurette group - I've now added myself to the list.

Ours is La Grebe which is 6.85 metres in length, we're well pleased with it. We could do with a slightly larger toilet area but other than that, as I said earlier, we are well pleased with our first purchase. 

It was more expensive for its year than a lot of the other models we looked at (I don't know if that's the case in the UK).


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I think they're lovely - almost as good as Chausson Wink Laughing


Hi Mike- I think when/if we change it will probably be to Rapido-assuming Fleurette won't be a model to be imported (Still French of course :lol: :lol: )

Scattycat-welcome to "The Group"-(Happycampers- come on get your finger out :lol: :lol: :wink: )

Some useful information: All the "Gramme Profilé" Fleurettes (low profile) are named after types of birds-so those imported to Uk are "Migrateurs" (any migratory but the decals suggest it's the swallow)

Those "local" to France and which I've seen over there include : Grèbe (scattycat's); Colvert (a mallard or green necked duck)i; Harle ( a "merganser"); Pluvier (Plover); Milouin ( another species of duck); Mouette (gull); Piuffin (as the English); Magister (Yucatan-of mexican origin); Mandarin (Duck); Nyroca (yet another Duck species)

Seen any others scattycat?

(Did I say "useful" information" ?- ah well! :lol: :lol


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Telbell

I have spent the last few months thinking and looking at possible future choices, but to be honest, the thought of spending a lot of money and not get anything better, but maybe as good, 8O so have decided to stay with the Fleurette.
has anyone got information about an owners club/group yet.

how is your French Scattycat we may need you to translate our requests to Fleurette when we might need something, such as parts.

Southdowns will assist with Fleurette I think, I shall phone up and ask tomorrow, watch this space.

cabby


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Hi Mike-


Oops!! Sorry- not mike but Gerald 

Cabby- we're off to NEC later in the month to the show. My Other Half has an incontrollable urge to look round m/homes at shows so I'll put her on a lead! I feel the same as you- Happy with Fleurette for now

What do you need from Fleurette? If you pm me I'll have a go.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Cabby - my French is, how shall I say, suitable for neighbourly and minor officialdom conversations (I get by). For anything else I use Google translations although I can usually recognise when its not a good translation.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well I have been in touch with Southdowns motorcaravans in Portsmouth and spoke to Ben. they inform me that they NO LONGER deal with Fleurette motorhomes. This means that there is not a dealer in the UK for Fleurette. 
Is there a dealer on here who would like to apply to sell a top quality product. :wink: :wink: 
This might mean for us owners of a top quality motorhome :wink: that we would have to do an equivelent to a booze cruise and go to a dealer close to calais.Perhaps we aught to start cultivating an association with one over there soon.
maybe Scattycat can advise us on a choice of dealer.

cabby


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Could be good news for when/if we ever want to sell ours on then cabby-"demand exceeding potential supply" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

